# Tom Clancy's The Division



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

Powered by the Snowdrop engine. Have been following this with real interest. 



Gameplay


----------



## moon (Jan 13, 2016)

New gameplay trailer, it looks good..


----------



## moon (Jan 15, 2016)

More gameplay footage... they are calling it a very RPGish Destiny.. which it both delightful and worrying at the same time.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not completely sold but will probably give it a bash after reading many reviews.


----------



## moon (Jan 16, 2016)

Ubisoft is now allowing uploads of upto an hrs worth of gameplay from players who were invited to play for 3 hrs..
Good review here with mentions of similarities to Mass Effect.. I guess the main mission 'Take back New York' was also inspired by ME3's final mission 'Take back Earth'


----------



## moon (Jan 19, 2016)

Apparently the game will have a 'social hub' or green zone (as well as PVP in the 'Dark Zone' and co-op) where you can
'Withdraw from the combat zones of New York and refresh yourself*, *here you have the opportunity to talk with other players, change your equipment, build new alliances and more. Moreover, you always have an overview of your characters and change their appearance as you like it.'
I've never played an online game but may be teaming up with a few people I follow on Twitch.. its going to be an interesting game I think.. if it works..


----------



## ffsear (Jan 24, 2016)

This looks interesting,   a new concept in gaming. I'll be giving it it a try.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2016)

Have pre-ordered which means I get access to the beta. Will play that a great deal decide whether to keep the game on pre-order.


----------



## moon (Jan 25, 2016)

Please report back here with your impressions of the Beta 
Someone who played the alpha a is pretty sceptical, they said from what they saw, the game will fail because there isn't enough time to fix everything before release in March..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2016)

Alpha players always say that.

I've downloaded and got a few games arranged with friend s once it unlocks this Friday.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2016)

ffsear said:


> This looks interesting,   a new concept in gaming. I'll be giving it it a try.


What's new about it? (I'm not being sarcy, I know nothing about it).


----------



## moon (Jan 28, 2016)

Radbrad got the Beta early... Watching it now


----------



## moon (Jan 30, 2016)

So far I have seen no evidence that this game is an RPG.. I think they are claiming it is to get RPG people interested in the game. I've seen no character voice acting, no interaction with npcs except when Miss Yau steps in and speaks on your behalf.
I've only seen lots of running around shooting hoodies...


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2016)

moon said:


> So far I have seen no evidence that this game is an RPG.. I think they are claiming it is to get RPG people interested in the game. I've seen no character voice acting, no interaction with npcs except when Miss Yau steps in and speaks on your behalf.
> I've only seen lots of running around shooting hoodies...


Do you have stats that you can increase?  Can you make your own trousers? That's usually what they mean by "RPG". 

OK maybe not the trousers bit.


----------



## moon (Jan 30, 2016)

My interpretation of RPG is where you play a role in the game, making choices, participating in dialogue which results in a certain outcome, following a storyline that you create.
I don't see how crafting, secret numbers shooting etc etc makes it an RPG..


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2016)

whoever made it said:
			
		

> For us, one of the biggest challenges is figuring out how to tell people how much of an RPG it is," Cortes explains. “It has shooting, and is shooter-like. If you look at it, that’s the whole point because we want it to be very immersive. But it’s not a shooter with some RPG stats tacked on. It’s actually a proper RPG from the very beginning. There’s deep progression when it comes to loot, gear and levels and you’ll be able to customise every skill, do exactly what you want and choose roles. So, that’s probably the biggest communication challenge. We want to make clear to everyone that it’s an RPG."



RPG is often just shorthand for having a persistent, customisable character.  You make choices about them,  rather than the story I suppose. 

I haven't played this but it sounds like that's what they mean by it.


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2016)

See also the first section of this:

10 reasons why The Division is the PC's next big RPG


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 30, 2016)

All the hype reminds me of BF3 and that turned out to be a bit of a wet fart.


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2016)

I agree with you btw moon - I don't think just being able to pick different abilities makes anything an RPG but the world is full of idiots innit.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 30, 2016)

I wouldn't call it an RPG but the RPGs I grew up with took 30 minutes to load on a tape and were entirely text based.


----------



## Scrap Palace (Jan 30, 2016)

Have been following all of the beta news this last few days...it definitely looks like it has potential, but I wonder if there's enough depth to keep me playing after the first few weeks or so. I know there's crafting and all the loot and such but it seems like the PvP is what will draw folk...otherwise it's kinda walking the same streets having gun fights with the same, but more bullet spongy, adversaries.

I don't think this is necessarily a bad thing, mind...not every game has to be a fallout or skyrim...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2016)

It's an RPG, and very much a beta. Pretty good fun so far but feels like there's a lot more we're not getting a chance to play.

Really enjoy the swat team like squad gameplay. Having to think tactically while under pressure and resisting FPS spray and pray is great fun!


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's an RPG, and very much a beta. Pretty good fun so far but feels like there's a lot more we're not getting a chance to play.
> 
> Really enjoy the swat team like squad gameplay. Having to think tactically while under pressure and resisting FPS spray and pray is great fun!


Do I have to buy anything to play it?  Or do I just sign up?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2016)

Pre-order to play, it finishes today and is effectively closed; something about too many sign ups because people realized an old trick. You can pre-order the digital edition, get the beta then cancel the pre-order (pre-orders only take money two or three days before release anyway) and you keep your beta access.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 3, 2016)

If anyone is thinking of pre-ordering this, you can do it as part of the latest Humble Bundle and you get a load of games 'free' as well: Call of Juarez, Rayman Origins, Farcry 3, Splinter Cell Blacklist, Assassin's Creed Rogue and some others.

Pretty good deal, like. $75, so ~ £51. Launch price is £39 I think.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 4, 2016)

Looking forward to trying this, apparently there's an open beta soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2016)

Yep at the end of the month apparently.


----------



## moon (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm deep in ESO (an actual RPG) at the moment but have seen that an open beta for The Division will be available in a couple of days, it can be downloaded now ready for unlocking
Tom Clancy's The Division - OPEN BETA


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2016)

Back again this weekend, can't wait!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 20, 2016)

So, any reports back from the Beta? moon ? Kid_Eternity ? mwgdrwg ?

My son was up until the small hours, had to tell him to get the fuck to bed when I got up for a wee  so I think it's safe to say he's enjoying it.

Dark Zone seemed to work, lots of teams of 2 and just a few fours, pretty balanced, watched my son and a random he teamed up with beat a team of 4 through good tactics and grenades, much swearing from the 4 

Graphics on the PC don't seem to be all that though, even with everything turned up to 11, I was expecting a bit more


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 20, 2016)

Scrap Palace said:


> Have been following all of the beta news this last few days...it definitely looks like it has potential, but I wonder if there's enough depth to keep me playing after the first few weeks or so. I know there's crafting and all the loot and such but it seems like the PvP is what will draw folk...otherwise it's kinda walking the same streets having gun fights with the same, but more bullet spongy, adversaries.
> 
> I don't think this is necessarily a bad thing, mind...not every game has to be a fallout or skyrim...



I think the same applies to this as for Destiny: it's one to play with mates and yes, PVP will be a part of that but what will be interesting is to see how missions play with a group.

Destiny strikes bored me in the end - it's all about the patterns, you have to do some stupid shit in a particular order whilst avoiding getting killed.

If Division avoids that I may well be interested


----------



## moon (Feb 20, 2016)

I popped in for a short while, am not sure if it's my kind of thing though, the urban setting and shooting hoodies.


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2016)

Just keeps crashing on my PC, says I don't meet the minimum requirements.  Oh well.  I'd try on the PS4 but that would take years to download 30GB.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 22, 2016)

Really enjoyed this but this might just be a side effect of not playing anything online for yonks and actually having to talk to/have a laugh with a team.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah, I played this qite a bit over the weekend. Got to level 7 on both Xbox One and PC, and depending on the reviews I might pick it up. The two story missions were ok, hard to tell how different/interesting higher difficulty settings would be. As it was, I can't see myself playing them a lot.

Dark Zone was fucking fun in a group though.

I  preferred it on PC because more people had mic's and the graphics were crisper. Though no safa.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 22, 2016)

You could alter the difficulty of the story missions, they were quite fun on hard.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 22, 2016)

Stuck it on, ran for what seemed to be 20 mins, put two clips into one guy and thought fuck this for a game of soldiers.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 25, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> You could alter the difficulty of the story missions, they were quite fun on hard.



I tried doing that but it wouldn't let me. I think you had to be level 8? And because I was spreading my time between pc/xbox I only managed to get to level 7 on both.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 25, 2016)

Interesting, I definitely changed difficulty as that was how I got up to level8...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 25, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Interesting, I definitely changed difficulty as that was how I got up to level8...



Maybe I was doing it wrong. I took a while to work out the interface for teaming up too. It wasn't the most intuitive thing, compared to Destiny for example.


----------



## Yata (Feb 25, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I tried doing that but it wouldn't let me. I think you had to be level 8? And because I was spreading my time between pc/xbox I only managed to get to level 7 on both.


the morgue mission i dont think you could switch to hard but the madison square garden one you definitely could


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 8, 2016)

Played about an hour so far and the potential is massive I feel now. Great fun and the graphics albeit aren't fantastic, are good for Tom Clancy games.


----------



## moon (Mar 8, 2016)

Was it released today?
How is it storywise?
Edited to add I'm just watching it now... nice use of archive footage


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2016)

Any server issues yet? I'm hoping that'll it will be on my metaphorical doormat when i get in.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 8, 2016)

Nothing for me, my internets shit so when I disconnect its actually me. Storywise I haven't gone into much, mostly side missions. Combat is a fucking pain but very good at the same time, mostly because the wrong move or come out of cover at the wrong time can easily mean death.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 9, 2016)

Got this on PC yesterday and I played about two hours. There's a couple of little side-missions to get you into the flow, then you're transported to the base which was in the beta. I'm about to do those missions, which I did loads of times in the beta. Looking forward to what is beyond that.

I really really like the way the story is not spoon-fed to you (well, past the opening video), it is told via the gameplay and the atmosphere. I'm sure there is a lot to learn and unravel.

I think it's bloody great so far, I've spent a lot of time just wondering around looking at New Yourk, the graphics are incredible. If anyone wants to add me on uPlay then send me a pm.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2016)

Is it still good/interesting?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 11, 2016)

Still just as good. The Dark Zone is rather terrifying as you can die from anyone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2016)

Absolutely fucking loving this game! There's just so much to it and the gameplay is really satisfying; you have to actually plan and execute a strategy and tactics while working VERY closely with your team mates. 

It's brought my gaming group to life after Destiny basically lost good will with us and we all started playing other games.

Can't wait for the release of the incursion![emoji41]


----------



## D'wards (Mar 22, 2016)

What are people's thoughts on this after a few weeks?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2016)

This article is excellent:

The perverse ideology of The Division


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2016)

Fantastic! One of the best games I've played in quite some time. There's just so much too it, love the squad play, the feel of the gunplay, love how it's not dominated by a handful of elite guns too.


----------



## moon (Mar 28, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This article is excellent:
> 
> The perverse ideology of The Division


Yes.. It's why I refuse to play this game.. I'm not interested in being an agent for a deeply divided society.
They can take their division and shove it..


----------



## NoXion (Mar 28, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This article is excellent:
> 
> The perverse ideology of The Division



I can't help but wonder if, despite associate creative director Julian Gerighty's protestations to the contrary, there actually *is* an intentional political message in the game. Reading that article it certainly seems like the title of the game refers to more than just some government agency.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This article is excellent:
> 
> The perverse ideology of The Division



What a tired load of bollox, it's just a game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 3, 2016)

Come back when you understand how culture and society work.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 4, 2016)

Nothings more entertaining when playing this on console and you have people shoot at you in Dark Zone and you end up flooring them and you hear "IM SORRY!" before sending them to the grave.

Almost like I'm playing God.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Come back when you understand how culture and society work.



I already do and that piece was bollox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Nothings more entertaining when playing this on console and you have people shoot at you in Dark Zone and you end up flooring them and you hear "IM SORRY!" before sending them to the grave.
> 
> Almost like I'm playing God.



Heh I'm loving this game still! Rank 47 in the DZ every item is now high end gold and I'm raking it in! Picked up 70 gold items yesterday![emoji41]


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I already do and that piece was bollox.



"it's just a game"

No you fucking don't. These things aren't created in a vacuum, they exist in a wider cultural context.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2016)

NoXion said:


> "it's just a game"
> 
> No you fucking don't. These things aren't created in a vacuum, they exist in a wider cultural context.


It's a Tom Clancy game. Tom Clancy writes shadowy government agents saving the world and always has. End of discussion. 

The only interesting aspect of the division...

You know all those apocalypse films?
The people are often searching for the government to solve everything. Shelter, the cure etc. 
More often than not in these films the government has fallen apart and been destroyed by the tragedy. 

In this game we get a glimpse of a government successfully rebuilding from the base building block of a joint task force in a old post office. This is slowly built (with your help) into a proper crisis centre, security and public order and a team to rebuild crucial infrastructure. 

Hindering you are criminals taking advantage of the chaos, paranoid knee jerk reactionist citizens and a military figure who decided that the current power vacuum is his chance to take over and run the world how he sees right.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2016)

Gromit said:


> It's a Tom Clancy game. Tom Clancy writes shadowy government agents saving the world and always has. End of discussion.



Wrong. What an author writes is only the *beginning* of the discussion. The audience is under no obligation to uncritically accept a writer's work at face value.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Wrong. What an author writes is only the *beginning* of the discussion. The audience is under no obligation to uncritically accept a writer's work at face value.


So you're one of them. 

Analyses a work and comes up with a load of pretentious crap to prove how clever you think you are. 

I love a scene in a film where a rich guy hires the author of a book to write his book report for him and the teacher marking it fails him. Criticising him for misunderstanding the intentions of the author. When the author himself should have known wtf his intentions were. 

Also I remember another author saying he loved reading papers analysing his work and inventing all sorts of crap and symbolism etc. He found it funny.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2016)

Gromit said:


> So you're one of them.
> 
> Analyses a work and comes up with a load of pretentious crap to prove how clever you think you are.



People have all sorts of reasons for analysing a work. Some people have an interest in science and will examine the accuracy of a work from that angle. Some people analyse works because they're interested in the mindset and motivations of the author. Some people might even be doing it just to prove how clever they are, but only an anti-intellectual fuckwit dismisses any and all attempts at analysis on that basis.



> I love a scene in a film where a rich guy hires the author of a book to write his book report for him and the teacher marking it fails him. Criticising him for misunderstanding the intentions of the author. When the author himself should have known wtf his intentions were.



And you have no questions as to why the scene was written that way? You don't think that perhaps the way it was written reflects the author's worldview?



> Also I remember another author saying he loved reading papers analysing his work and inventing all sorts of crap and symbolism etc. He found it funny.



Which just goes to show that readers aren't passive recipients of the author's intended message. The audience brings their own interpretation to a work, whether the author means for them to do so or not.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Which just goes to show that readers aren't passive recipients of the author's intended message. The audience brings their own interpretation to a work, whether the author means for them to do so or not.



I've got no problem with that. But some people overdo it like David Brent trying to prove he can dance.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I've got no problem with that. But some people overdo it like David Brent trying to prove he can dance.



I don't think viewing Tom Clancy's works through a more nuanced lens than just slavering over militaristic technology porn counts as overdoing it. And I say this as someone with a taste for militaristic technology porn myself.

This isn't degree-level stuff really! Surely you can agree that there are certain themes which are very common to the works of Tom Clancy and his imitators; the centrality of governments and their armed agencies to his stories, the ubiquity of advanced technology and it's portrayal as an effective and necessary part of what makes the protagonists and/or antagonists have an impact on the world, and so on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2016)

NoXion said:


> "it's just a game"
> 
> No you fucking don't. These things aren't created in a vacuum, they exist in a wider cultural context.



Oh get a grip, the article is pure wank for handwringing liberals and has no substantive contribution to make to the debate on game content and its implications.

It also makes the age old assumption about games that other media doesn't get; that people are just mindlessly being brainwashed by it and can't think critically about the content. The fact is you're not robbing or killing anyone who wouldn't kill you first in the game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2016)

Gromit said:


> It's a Tom Clancy game. Tom Clancy writes shadowy government agents saving the world and always has. End of discussion.
> 
> The only interesting aspect of the division...
> 
> ...



Yup the level of social analysis displayed on this thread is embarrassing.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh get a grip, the article is pure wank for handwringing liberals and has no substantive contribution to make to the debate on game content and its implications.
> 
> It also makes the age old assumption about games that other media doesn't get; that people are just mindlessly being brainwashed by it and can't think critically about the content. The fact is you're not robbing or killing anyone who wouldn't kill you first in the game.



It's clear that you haven't fucking read the article, because it makes no mention of brainwashing at all. So on what basis exactly do you presume to dismiss it?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2016)

NoXion said:


> It's clear that you haven't fucking read the article, because it makes no mention of brainwashing at all. So on what basis exactly do you presume to dismiss it?



Its clear that the author of the piece is talking shit and hasn't fully appreciated the underlying narrative thats being built.



> It’s a muddled fiction to step into, one that casts you as an authoritarian enforcer with an unlimited license to kill, as well as “the savior of New York.” But when the game says New York, it isn’t referring to the citizens or the culture, instead it is referring to that most important of features in a capitalist society—property.



When you upgrade the Crisis Center in the medical wing its so that the Mental Health of citizens affected by the crisis can be helped not just the physical needs.

When you upgrade a certain section in the security wing its so secure convoys can be arranged so that supplies will reach needy citizens instead of been robbed and horded by the brutal gangs.

The government cares soo little about the citizens thats its air dropping in supplies to the city constantly.

I could go on.

The article is basically arguing that Martial Law is immoral and that the game is wrong to support martial law by making an agent of martial law a hero.
Its anarchist paranoia projected onto a video game. They'll use a pandemic to rule us all like dogs!!!11!!!1 

I wouldn't be at all surprised if someone from Urban isn't the author.


----------



## ffsear (May 18, 2016)

Just another blogger looking for attention!

I bought the game this weekend and am enjoying it.

I was surprised,  I went to 3 of the CXE type trade in 2nd hand shops and they all had 30 + copies on the shelves.  A lot of people don't like it.  They guy at CXE said he'd never seen so many copies of a game come in for trade so soon after release.

Hopefully this should keep me occupied seeing as Fallout 4 was a flop for me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 18, 2016)

I have it on PC and haven't been bothered to play it for some reason.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I love a scene in a film where a rich guy hires the author of a book to write his book report for him and the teacher marking it fails him. Criticising him for misunderstanding the intentions of the author. When the author himself should have known wtf his intentions were.
> 
> Also I remember another author saying he loved reading papers analysing his work and inventing all sorts of crap and symbolism etc. He found it funny.


how astonishing that gromit understands niether how critiscism works or has ever encountered the idea of the death of the author. To busy gurning away to cheesy dance and on the lech


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2016)

NoXion said:


> It's clear that you haven't fucking read the article, because it makes no mention of brainwashing at all. So on what basis exactly do you presume to dismiss it?



Oh man you clearly didn't read a fucking word! Try reading it again idiot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Its clear that the author of the piece is talking shit and hasn't fully appreciated the underlying narrative thats being built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. It's infantile nonsense and anyone who buys it should go back to six form government and politics and try again...


----------



## NoXion (May 19, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh man you clearly didn't read a fucking word! Try reading it again idiot.



Go on then, quote the relevant paragraphs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Go on then, quote the relevant paragraphs.



Waste of my time you're clearly too stupid to asses any point I make using them with any clarity...


----------



## NoXion (May 22, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Waste of my time you're clearly too stupid to asses any point I make using them with any clarity...


The article mentions nothing about brainwashing. Why did you use that word?


----------



## treelover (Dec 19, 2016)

played the free weekend on PC, looks really good, but not for me, really didn't like the generic hooded enemies, no real single player, etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2016)

Survivor is good fun, well worth checking out!


.


----------

